# Mac LC et internet



## bruno.pontida (7 Mai 2002)

bonjour,

peut-on accéder à internet avec un vieux mac LC

merci

cordialement


----------



## Zitoune (7 Mai 2002)

Oui, c'est possible, mais ça va ramer...
Il faut que tu installes MacTCP et FreePPP (ou MacPPP) et InternetConfig


----------



## ficelle (8 Mai 2002)

salut.
ça doit etre viable pour gerer des mail, mais en ce qui concerne le web, ça risque d'etre plus que penalisant pour l'affichage des pages.
a+


----------



## deadlocker (8 Mai 2002)

Le seul truc que tu peux faire, c'est du mail et du FTP, ptetre d'autres Clients/serveurs style Hotline ou Carracho, mais faudra trouver une version 68K... Qui n'est plus distribué....

Pour le Web, ce serait de l'hérésie avec 10 Mo de RAM... Il faudrait aller que sur des pages Web pauvres en image, tableaux...

Enfin, comme dit Zitoune, il va falloir récupérer FreePPP

ftp://ftp.univ-lille1.fr/pub/local/mac/local/reseau/PPP/freepppF262.sea.hqx
Pour savoir comment ça marche:
http://www.sri.ucl.ac.be/SRI/jpk/manuelFreePPP/ 

Il est en français donc, ça sera assez simple de t'y accomoder...

Enfin, pour le mail, je te conseil Musashi 2.2.2,  petit intuitif, une perle, ou Claris Emaler qui est un des meilleurs (dur à trouver)


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2002)

Je contredis tout le monde mais fait toi pas chier avec FreePPP,...

Il te faut un système 7.61 directement avec OpenTransport, ca tourne bien mieux que cette m.... de FreePPP...

Pour se limiter à du mail un LC va très bien,... Pour le surf faut oublier...

J ai tous les anciens soft archivés si jamais tu as besion d'un vieux truc...


----------



## ficelle (8 Mai 2002)

le 7.6 est parfait sur LC3 OU 475, mais je ne le tenterai pas sur un pauvre LC !
tous les utilitaires cités plus haut ne sont pas si deroutant que ça, du moins dans mes lointains souvenir.... ça me rappelle mes premieres connections au net en 1995, avec france pratique.
a+


----------



## Zitoune (9 Mai 2002)

Et je ne suis même passûr que le 7.6 tourne sur un LC !


----------



## deadlocker (9 Mai 2002)

Sisi, il tourne, je l'avais installé dessus durant ma folle jeunesse...


----------



## deadlocker (9 Mai 2002)

Honnêtement, au début, freeppp, c'est chiant à paramétrer, et même assez déroutant, mais C'est débile de prendre une version du système plus évoluée rien que pour l'internet!

J'aime bien le 7.6, mais tu démarreras plus rapidement avec un 7.1...

Quitte à se faire chier pendant un  ptit 1/4 d'heure, autant le faire, car rien que l'install du 7.6 par disquette te prendras 3 ptits 1/4 d'heure...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2002)

Le 7.6 avec OpenTransport/PPP n'est pas spécialement plus gourement qu'un 7.1... En tout cas pas sur ce genre de machine,...

Et faut-il encore trouver une ancienne version de FreePPP car la dernière (dont je vois pas l'utilité) demande OpenTransport...

Bref... OT/PPP en 7.61 reste à mes yeux l'idéal pour ce genre de mac,...


----------



## deadlocker (13 Mai 2002)

FreePPP utilise OpenTransport?

C'est nouveau ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mais toujours est-il que le gain de perf est immense, rien qu'u démarrage... De plus, le 7.6 mange un peu de mémoire...

Je ferai untest un de ces 4


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par deadlocker:
*FreePPP utilise OpenTransport?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

la toute dernière version oui en tout cas...


----------



## molgow (21 Mai 2002)

Si tu veux tout de même naviguer sur le web (pour tester), je te conseille Netscape Navigator 2.0, je l'avais testé sur un LCII. Ca fonctionnait bien, à part qu'il ne supporte pas le javascript si je me souviens bien  et que c'est vraiment pas très rapide (je testais en local en plus)...

A part ces considérations logiciels, vous ne pensez pas que bruno.pontida voulait plutôt des renseignements pour le hardware ? parce qu'un LCII ça n'a pas de modem 56k intégré, ce que je veux dire c'est que moi je ne serais pas capable de savoir quels matériels il faut avoir pour le connecter à internet (un modem oui, mais connecté comment?), etc..


----------



## deadlocker (21 Mai 2002)

Il faut un modem série, le seul moyen est d'en trouver d'occaz, à moins que cela ne se vende encore...


----------



## fanfan (21 Mai 2002)

pour le modem, il est vrai qu'il faut un serie mais il faut  oublier une connection a 56 kbps : le port serie ne supporte pas cette vitesse sur un LC (de memoire je crois qu'il faut attendre les powerPC pour cette vitesse)
un 33,3 ou 28,8 kbps est amplement suffisant pour gerer ses emails, mais il est vrai que pour surfer c'est limite.

mais je pense qu'un 56 kbps peut gerer une connection a 33,3 - faudrait que je teste ;o))

ciao


----------



## fanfan (21 Mai 2002)

re...

voici ci-dessous une url (en anglais sur les dits ports serie et leurs vitesses) :
http://www.lowendmac.com/tech/serial.shtml 

sinon en ce qui concerne un navigateur :

pourquoi pas macweb ???

sinon un autre lien (tjs en anglais desole) :
http://www.jagshouse.com/GetYourCompactMacOnTheWeb.html 

cela peut etre tres utile pour un LC (le cpu utilise est un 68000 d'un mac plus...)

voili voila


----------



## melaure (23 Mai 2002)

Sinon il est aussi possible d'accélérer un LC avec un 68040. Je l'avais fait avec une carte Micromac (68040 à 50 Mhz). C'est très éfficace. Mais je l'ai revendu récement car je vais commander la Presto+ avec un 68040 à 66 Mhz, port ethernet 10 Mb en RJ45, 32 Mo de RAM en plus et le support d'OS 8. C'est un peu cher, mais j'ai l'intention de garder mon LC II comme machine de collection.


----------



## deadlocker (23 Mai 2002)

Dis le prix pour voir...


----------



## deadlocker (25 Mai 2002)

Arghhhhhh!!!

Y'en a qui aime vraiment ler vieux LC..... Gloups, 1500 balles... Les contacs sont en or pur?


----------



## melaure (25 Mai 2002)

C'était un peu plus de 1500 francs en décembre dernier, mais il faut que je redemande le tarif.


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Mai 2002)

Plus besoin de répondre.
Bruno PONTIDA, n'ira pas sur internet avec un LC.


----------



## melaure (26 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par deadlocker:
*Arghhhhhh!!!

Y'en a qui aime vraiment ler vieux LC..... Gloups, 1500 balles... Les contacs sont en or pur?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Effectivement. Et le 68040 est certi de diamants et saphirs finement ciselés !!!


----------



## bruno.pontida (28 Mai 2002)

bonjour,

merci à tous pour vos réponses ; n'en rajoutez plus, je vais me diriger vers une machine un peu plus récente.

bye


----------



## deadlocker (28 Mai 2002)

Mouarf mouarf mouarf


----------



## Zitoune (10 Février 2003)




----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (13 Février 2003)

Y en a quand même certains qui rennoncent un peu facilement ...


----------



## WebOliver (24 Mars 2003)

Je cherchais un post qui parlait de LC et d'Internet car je voulais ressortir le mien à l'instant et je suis tombé sur ce thread... Malheureusement j'ai vu que le LC n'avait pas de port Ethernet, ce que j'avais oublié... Donc point de salut... Je le laisse à la cave.


----------



## Onra (24 Mars 2003)

Ben tu fais comme moi, tu lui ajoutes une carte ethernet PDS. Ca marche nickel... je surfe sans complexe à partir de mon LC 475


----------



## WebOliver (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * Ben tu fais comme moi, tu lui ajoutes une carte ethernet PDS. Ca marche nickel... je surfe sans complexe à partir de mon LC 475 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

Non ça va aller comme ça... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'ai pas l'intention d'investir pour mon LC...


----------



## Vash | Love & Peace (25 Mars 2003)

Quand je vois mon 7500/100Mhz avec l'ADSL, je me pose des questions en lisant ce sujet...


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Peace and Love ze smilie:</font><hr /> * Quand je vois mon 7500/100Mhz avec l'ADSL, je me pose des questions en lisant ce sujet... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Il ne faut pas. C'est pour le panache que nous le faisons. Et franchement j'arrive à télécharger à 15 Mo/s sur mon LC II ce que je trouve FANTASTIQUE !!!!


----------



## Ludène (22 Octobre 2004)

Salut à tous
Je viens de lire cette petite discussion. A ce propos j'aurais une question. Je dispose d'un petit PowerBook 100 (système 7.1) avec une petite "boite" Farralon" adaptateur série <-> Ethernet. Pouvez vous me dire si je peux connecter cette machine à mon modem ethernet ADSL pour faire du chat uniquement.

D'avance merci....


----------



## Ludène (22 Octobre 2004)

Salut à tous

Je viens de lire cette discution fort intressante et une question me vient à l'esprit : Puis relier également mon "vieux" PowerBook 100 (système 7.1) à mon iMac DVSE (OSX) via le port ethernet. J'ai pour cela un adaptateur série <-> ethernet pour le PB 100. Puis-je également envisager d'utiliser mon modem ADSL ethernet pour chatter avec mon PB 100 ?

Merci d'avance

A votre disposition pour des détails...


----------



## Ludène (22 Octobre 2004)

Excusez-moi pour cette double question je débute sur les forums et j'ai eu des problèmes de navigateur...

Oups !


----------



## flotow (23 Octobre 2004)

pas grave...
j'ai reussi a etablir une connection a internet avec mon 6200, abec ses 64 Mo de Ram, mais j'avais AOL, et ca a literalement .... ine fois la connection etablie!


----------



## Ludène (23 Octobre 2004)

Je me doute !!!

Le but pour moi n'est pas de naviguer sur des sites de folie, j'en suis conscient ! Non, je veux simplement pourvoir faire de la messagerie instantannée (genre MSN) sur cette petite machine. Donc je cherche des infos sur la config système à utiliser (Syst 7.1) les Tableaux de bord nécessaires, les extentions et tout le toutim, pour pouvoir faire du chat sur mon canapé pépère...

Voili voilou !


----------

